

Show HN: Privacy platform for cloud aware apps - wnortje
http://www.selectiveshare.com

======
fiatjaf
I don't understand what is this, a protocol, a software, a service?

But there is something missing in the internet today, and this website
remembered me of it: private group data. Not 1-on-1 data, but data from a
group, accessible only to the people in this group. Well, forget about it.

~~~
wnortje
Thanks for the feedback.

This is a service to provide cloud sync for private data, both 1-on-1 and
between groups. It is intended to be used by app developers as their cloud
storage platform.

The difference between this and existing options is that Selective Share
enforces client-side encryption. Unencrypted data won't be accepted for
storage.

We will provide a client-side library that handles all the encryption and sync
details which allows the app developer to work with local files only.

